# 2009 Bicycle/Trike of the year



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Bicycle ? Aztec de oro
Trike :Mexica
Semi: Poison
mild: Sic n twisted
16" Mild: BoneCollector
12" OG:BoneCollector
best paint: azteca de oro
best engraving : Mexica
best display: poison
best murals: azteca de oro


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

bike:legions 16in

trike:mexica

12in:dora


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15201146
> *Bicycle ? Aztec de oro
> Trike :Mexica
> Semi: Poison
> ...


 Bike of the year super man bike. The paz bros .


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 27 2009, 05:35 PM~15201396
> *Bike of the year super man bike. The paz bros .
> *


X2


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 27 2009, 06:35 PM~15201396
> *Bike of the year super man bike. The paz bros .
> *


X3


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

Trike my boy Mexica

Azteca de Oro must of stepped up his game if he's gonna go against Super man. remember he beat Pinnacle and Pinnacle was one bad MOFO!!


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 27 2009, 07:07 PM~15201639
> *Trike my boy Mexica
> 
> Azteca de Oro must of stepped up his game if he's gonna go against Super man. remember he beat Pinnacle and Pinnacle was one bad MOFO!!
> *


Anything can happen in Las Vegas


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

don't get me wrong i wish everyone the best in Vegas.... i just can't wait to read wat happened at the show.


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 27 2009, 07:22 PM~15201749
> *don't get me wrong i wish everyone the best in Vegas.... i just can't wait to read wat happened at the show.
> *


Las Vegas Super show should be a good one cant wait to see who won 
last year it was good and left people talking about it you just never know  But everybody going to to the super show good luck and just know that your a winner win or loose :nicoderm:


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

damn i wish i was going... hopefully by this time my dad's health is better and i'll be there for the first time at the Super Show. Good Luck to all the Competitors you all have bad ass bikes.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 27 2009, 09:22 PM~15201749
> *don't get me wrong i wish everyone the best in Vegas.... i just can't wait to read wat happened at the show.
> *


im sure it will get posted here minutes after it happens


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 27 2009, 09:51 PM~15202039
> *im sure it will get posted here minutes after it happens
> *


or the phone call seconds after. LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 27 2009, 06:06 PM~15201223
> *bike:legions 16in
> 
> trike:mexica
> ...


pics of this one?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 27 2009, 07:54 PM~15201146
> *Bicycle ? Aztec de oro
> Trike :Mexica
> Semi: Poison
> ...


word has it...there might be a green one going for a lil something....heard it was from texas somewhere????????????????????????


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 09:34 PM~15203272
> *word has it...there might be a green one going for a lil something....heard it was from texas somewhere????????????????????????
> *


maybe if i finish up the parts :0


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 11:35 PM~15203282
> *maybe if i finish up the parts :0
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Sep 27 2009, 05:54 PM~15201146
> *Bicycle ? Aztec de oro
> Trike :Mexica
> Semi: Poison
> ...


clown confusion for mild


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 27 2009, 10:34 PM~15203272
> *word has it...there might be a green one going for a lil something....heard it was from texas somewhere????????????????????????
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 27 2009, 10:12 PM~15203691
> *clown confusion for mild
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 27 2009, 10:39 PM~15203993
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: hey wats up danny


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 27 2009, 10:40 PM~15204006
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: hey wats up danny
> *


LOL, JUST FUCKING AROUND BRO, WHATS UP WITH YOU


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not much


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 08:24 PM~15203162
> *pics of this one?
> *


X2


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

bike of the year man of steel...and trike of the year my homie **** and his bro's resident evil trike surprised nobody mentioned it...dont sleep on em theyre coming out hard this year for vegas to get the title  :biggrin:


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Sep 28 2009, 04:05 AM~15204896
> *bike of the year man of steel...and trike of the year my homie **** and his bro's resident evil trike surprised nobody mentioned it...dont sleep on em theyre coming out hard this year for vegas to get the title   :biggrin:
> *


I 100% agree with you :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

Not taking azteca de oro to vegas .


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 28 2009, 06:56 AM~15205458
> *Not taking azteca de oro to vegas .
> *


 :0 WHY????


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

man of steel and trike of the year ****


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 28 2009, 07:38 AM~15205721
> *man of steel and trike of the year ****
> *



We will see.........


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

20" mild: 1st clown confusion. 2nd sicntwisted
20" semi: 1st cash money. 2nd poison


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 28 2009, 08:51 AM~15206819
> *20" mild: 1st clown confusion. 2nd sicntwisted
> 20" semi: 1st cash money. 2nd poison
> *


20" mild: 1st clown confusion. 2nd sicntwisted...........yes

20" semi: 1st cash money. 2nd poison......................NO

...................poison 1st!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

sorry guys but if Resident Evil would take all those heavy ass parts off and made it look a little bit more like a trike like my homie Mexica then Noah would have competition. no disrespect to ****, and im not on no one's nuts, im just saying it like i see it. good luck to both thou..... oooh yea i think poison got 1st. :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 28 2009, 08:55 AM~15206867
> *20" mild: 1st clown confusion. 2nd sicntwisted...........yes
> 
> 20" semi: 1st cash money. 2nd poison......................NO
> ...


cash money takes plating, body mods, and paint only by all his flake. Maybe carlos could win I know he's doing some work on it. Its a toss up on both on hydros, custom parts, murals, and rims.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

I dont think that cash money is gonna make it this year. would be a really good match up though






> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 28 2009, 12:05 PM~15206976
> *sorry guys but if Resident Evil would take all those heavy ass parts off and made it look a little bit more like a trike like my homie Mexica then Noah would have competition. no disrespect to ****, and im not on no one's nuts, im just saying it like i see it. good luck to both thou..... oooh yea i think poison got 1st.  :biggrin:
> *


and since when does the weight of the parts have to do with anything? and noah only won by a few points last year. should be a really good run this time around if they both make it


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ANY PICS OF THESE BIKES


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 28 2009, 06:56 AM~15205458
> *Not taking azteca de oro to vegas .
> *



Por Que?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 28 2009, 11:09 AM~15207673
> *I dont think that cash money is gonna make it this year.  would be a really good match up though
> and since when does the weight of the parts have to do with anything?  and noah only won by a few points last year.  should be a really good run this time around if they both make it
> *



It comes down to points......body mods, paint, detail and accessories, etc.
When it comes down to it we all do this for the same reason.....our culture, the art, and the love of lowrider bikes. 

Both trikes are bad azz and as for the bike you have robert g. and his bike. I know he is working on his. So like mike L and I had discussed last year. We will find out sunday night.
May the best person win!

PEACE


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 28 2009, 10:09 AM~15207673
> *I dont think that cash money is gonna make it this year.  would be a really good match up though
> and since when does the weight of the parts have to do with anything?  and noah only won by a few points last year.  should be a really good run this time around if they both make it
> *


orly? Also can't forget bad to the bone.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

*TNT and KrazyKutting will be there so hit us up for your custom bicycle and automotive needs. From plaques and pendants to forks, crowns, steering wheels, pedals for your bikes and suspensions, AArms, grilles, and much more for your car.  *


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 28 2009, 10:55 AM~15206867
> *20" mild: 1st clown confusion. 2nd sicntwisted...........yes
> 
> 20" semi: 1st cash money. 2nd poison......................NO
> ...


I AGREE ON THE POISON PART


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 27 2009, 10:24 PM~15203162
> *pics of this one?
> *


you know,the the 12in trike


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 28 2009, 03:59 PM~15210377
> *you know,the the 12in trike
> *


oh ok kool


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15207979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


yea i got faith in this too


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowridersfinest_@Sep 28 2009, 02:59 PM~15210377
> *you know,the the 12in trike
> *


The pink one? That's not a dora bike those murals are his daughter and the bike is called "la diablita" make sure you pick up your copy of sprockets magazine and you can read all about that bike with sick pictures to go with it!


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i can get the mag through you right??


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

DRAGON SLAYER 1st PLACE MILD!!!!!

GOOD LUCK, I WONT BE THERE


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 28 2009, 04:25 PM~15211407
> *i can get the mag through you right??
> *


Yup!


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

16 street

1st OGGY STYLE
2ND: BULLET ONE


----------



## POISON 831 (May 28, 2008)

AND ABOUT POISON NO COMMENT IVE LEARNED TO NOT BE TOO CONFIDENT BOUT WHAT I MIGHT GET CUZ AT THE END ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 27 2009, 10:12 PM~15203691
> *clown confusion for mild
> *


hno:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2009, 04:33 PM~15211492
> *16 street
> 
> 1st OGGY STYLE
> ...


X2


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 11:39 AM~15207979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


1st mild class.don't even need to take the new display .


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 28 2009, 05:45 PM~15211628
> *1st mild class.don't even need to take the new display .
> *


no he better take new display my son has been chasing after him all year he steeped his game up so did we :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 05:31 PM~15212066
> *no he better take new display my son has been chasing after him all year he steeped  his game up so did we  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Pics!!!!


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 28 2009, 06:34 PM~15212098
> *Pics!!!!
> *



soon :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 05:43 PM~15212189
> *soon :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by POISON 831_@Sep 28 2009, 05:33 PM~15211492
> *16 street
> 
> 1st OGGY STYLE
> ...


 :biggrin: HELL YEA,GILL N BULLET ON THIS ONE FORSURE :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212066
> *no he better take new display my son has been chasing after him all year he steeped  his game up so did we  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


if i dont win its all good bro all that matters is we all had fun doing i dont care if i get 2nd 3rd are none i will still be happy that i got to kick it whit all of u there .


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 06:31 PM~15212066
> *no he better take new display my son has been chasing after him all year he steeped  his game up so did we  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


buy the way this made me fill good bro :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by azteca de oro_@Sep 28 2009, 05:45 PM~15211628
> *1st mild class.don't even need to take the new display .
> *


 :0


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 12:39 PM~15207979
> *
> 
> 
> ...


...PRETTY.... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 08:36 PM~15213687
> *...PRETTY.... :biggrin:
> *


thank u :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 09:40 PM~15213745
> *thank u :biggrin:
> *


....NO PROB....ITS GOIN TO VEGAS???.......WHAT CLASS AGAIN?....


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 08:42 PM~15213785
> *....NO PROB....ITS GOIN TO VEGAS???.......WHAT CLASS AGAIN?....
> *


mild


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 09:44 PM~15213801
> *mild
> *


O...I C......GOOD LUCK... :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 08:45 PM~15213827
> *O...I C......GOOD LUCK... :biggrin:
> *


were u from


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 09:46 PM~15213840
> *were u from
> *


DALLAS....


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ATX_LEGIONS_@Sep 28 2009, 06:18 AM~15205124
> *I 100% agree with you  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


RESIDENT EVIL I THINK WILL BE COMING HARD SO I WILL GO WITH LEGIONS....IT WAS CLOSE LAST YEAR....NEITHER IS STAYING PAT....

BIKE OF THE YEAR.....2X CHAMP....MOS....HANDS DOWN!

I WON'T BE THERE SO I GUESS WE WILL SKIP OUR AFTER SHOW DINNER THIS YEAR...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 28 2009, 09:02 PM~15213949
> *RESIDENT EVIL I THINK WILL BE COMING HARD SO I WILL GO WITH LEGIONS....IT WAS CLOSE LAST YEAR....NEITHER IS STAYING PAT....
> 
> BIKE OF THE YEAR.....2X CHAMP....MOS....HANDS DOWN!
> ...


ill take your spot big homie lol :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 08:36 PM~15213687
> *...PRETTY.... :biggrin:
> *


he should be telling you this :0


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 07:17 PM~15212591
> *if i dont win its all good bro all that matters is we all had fun doing i dont care if i get 2nd 3rd are none i will still be happy that i got to kick it whit all of u there .
> *


u know your a true competitor in it for the sport cant wait till vagas so much fun see you thier brother


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

whats the 12 in bike class lookin like?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 09:12 PM~15214042
> *u know your a true competitor  in it for the sport  cant wait till vagas  so much fun see you thier brother
> *


yup it will be nice set up by each other..........i had know idea u guys were afther me.


----------



## sanjosecustomz (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 09:17 PM~15214100
> *yup it will be nice set up by each other..........i had know idea u guys were afther me.
> *


never after you just happen to be the only 20 " mild thats in are area that gives us comp. its a sport and you are on top of your game :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 10:11 PM~15214039
> *he should be telling you this :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sanjosecustomz_@Sep 28 2009, 09:24 PM~15214199
> *never after you just happen to be the only 20 " mild thats  in are area that gives us comp. its a sport and you are on top of your game :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


   thanks i wanna try to take a pic of our bikes together


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 28 2009, 09:25 PM~15214204
> *:biggrin:
> *


k pretty


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 10:30 PM~15214249
> *k      pretty
> *


...I THINK HE MEANT THE BIKE ALSO....


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 28 2009, 08:28 PM~15214235
> *   thanks i wanna try to take a pic of our bikes together
> *


We'll see if big mando can get some cool pics of your bikes together!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 28 2009, 09:52 PM~15214540
> *We'll see if big mando can get some cool pics of your bikes together!
> *


awwwwww that would be cute :biggrin:


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 09:00 PM~15214680
> *awwwwww  that would be cute :biggrin:
> *


You want yours in the shot too?!


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ttt


----------



## legionlegend (Aug 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 28 2009, 10:47 AM~15208035
> *orly? Also can't forget bad to the bone.
> *


thanks...i need to get all my parts in though and if not ill just not compete and go to support the club and see how we do


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 28 2009, 10:57 PM~15215292
> *You want yours in the shot too?!
> *


no thank you sir mines not good enough to be in your magazine :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn, all this hype makes me want to take my bike


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by legionlegend_@Sep 29 2009, 12:42 AM~15215897
> *thanks...i need to get all my parts in though and if not ill just not compete and go to support the club and see how we do
> *


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 29 2009, 07:20 AM~15216655
> *damn, all this hype makes me want to take my bike
> *


take it. they will put you in the picture


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 29 2009, 07:20 AM~15216655
> *damn, all this hype makes me want to take my bike
> *


Take it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

hell naw, im stessing out already with the car. believe me, i want to. if i had the cash i would. ill just have to miss out, but maybe next year


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

forget the car easyer to take the bike lol


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 29 2009, 09:56 AM~15217744
> *forget the car easyer to take the bike lol
> *


 :biggrin: i know, but its funner when you have a car.especially cruising the strip after the show


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 06:12 AM~15216598
> *no thank you sir mines not good enough to be in your magazine :biggrin:
> *


says who?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 29 2009, 10:12 AM~15217876
> *says who?
> *


lay it low lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 29 2009, 10:04 AM~15217813
> *:biggrin:  i know, but its funner when you have a car.especially cruising the strip after the show
> *


true


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF SURPRISES :biggrin: JUST WATCH PEOPLE AINT EXPECTING THIS SHIT


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:28 AM~15218014
> *THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF SURPRISES :biggrin: JUST WATCH PEOPLE AINT EXPECTING THIS SHIT
> *


X354981


are you going?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:28 AM~15218014
> *THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF SURPRISES :biggrin: JUST WATCH PEOPLE AINT EXPECTING THIS SHIT
> *


who is it heart braeker


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 29 2009, 10:29 AM~15218034
> *X354981
> are you going?
> *


IM GOING FOR SURE


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 29 2009, 10:31 AM~15218045
> *who is it heart braeker
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:34 AM~15218079
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


so that anwsers my ?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:36 AM~15218104
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


yup oh will gusse im geting 3rd


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 28 2009, 10:11 PM~15214034
> *ill take your spot big homie lol :biggrin:
> *


YOU CAN TAKE MY SPOT ANYTIME.....IT WOULD BE A PRIVILEGE.

WELL IT IS AT YOUR CLUB'S HOTEL....STRATOSPHERE. NORMALLY MIKE AND HIS FAMILY AND THE PAZ FAMILY ALONG WITH LEGIONS FAMILY GET TOGETHER AT THE ITALIAN RESTAURANT AFTER THE SHOW.....


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 29 2009, 10:42 AM~15218142
> *YOU CAN TAKE MY SPOT ANYTIME.....IT WOULD BE A PRIVILEGE.
> 
> WELL IT IS AT YOUR CLUB'S HOTEL....STRATOSPHERE.  NORMALLY MIKE AND HIS FAMILY AND THE PAZ FAMILY ALONG WITH LEGIONS FAMILY GET TOGETHER AT THE ITALIAN RESTAURANT AFTER THE SHOW.....
> *


kool. we arent leavin till monday night.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 12:13 PM~15218435
> *kool. we arent leavin till monday night.
> *


WHEN WE GO THAT IS WHEN WE LEAVE...THAT WAY WE CAN CELEBRATE AND HANG OUT AFTER THE SHOW WITHOUT NEEDING TO GET UP EARLY MONDAY.

MAN I AM GOING TO HATE MISSING IT.....BUT MY SON SHOULD BE HERE SO I WILL BE MORE THAN BUSY....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE SHOWING....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 29 2009, 11:30 AM~15218615
> *WHEN WE GO THAT IS WHEN WE LEAVE...THAT WAY WE CAN CELEBRATE AND HANG OUT AFTER THE SHOW WITHOUT NEEDING TO GET UP EARLY MONDAY.
> 
> MAN I AM GOING TO HATE MISSING IT.....BUT MY SON SHOULD BE HERE SO I WILL BE MORE THAN BUSY....
> ...


congrats on the baby when he arrives :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 12:31 PM~15218624
> *congrats on the baby when he arrives :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO. JUST GIVES ME ANOTHER REASON FOR A BUILD UP.....


----------



## ATX_LEGIONS (May 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 29 2009, 12:36 PM~15218658
> *THANKS BRO.  JUST GIVES ME ANOTHER REASON FOR A BUILD UP.....
> *


 :biggrin: 
Baby wolverine 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 29 2009, 10:42 AM~15218143
> *
> 
> 
> ...


its u huh ur doing a mild


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 29 2009, 12:56 PM~15219424
> *its u huh ur doing a mild
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

who will take best display?


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

not me


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Sep 29 2009, 06:06 PM~15222324
> *not me
> *


then who?


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i really haven't seen alot of crazy displays maybe cuz i live over here in Chicago, but from wat i've seen... Posion


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 29 2009, 06:15 PM~15222437
> *i really haven't seen alot of crazy displays maybe cuz i live over here in Chicago, but from wat i've seen... Posion
> *


his is nice


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

wat about best Murals??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2009, 04:38 PM~15221996
> *who will take best display?
> *


Poison!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 29 2009, 05:19 PM~15222481
> *wat about best Murals??
> *


Whoever gets best murals I bet you Freddy will be the one who did the murals!!!!!


----------



## azteca de oro (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 29 2009, 06:48 PM~15222852
> *Whoever gets best murals I bet you Freddy will be the one who did the murals!!!!!
> *


hno: hno: hno:


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 29 2009, 06:38 PM~15221996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....PICS OF SAID DISPLAY??


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 07:24 PM~15223963
> *....PICS OF SAID DISPLAY??
> *


Man you haven't seen it?! Man it's a awsome display! Lemme look for pics give me a minute!


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 29 2009, 09:27 PM~15224029
> *Man you haven't seen it?! Man it's a awsome display! Lemme look for pics give me a minute!
> *


I JUST SAW IT....VERY NICE......


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 29 2009, 08:19 PM~15222481
> *wat about best Murals??
> *


locosocal ussully take that award with the fonzy murals...


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by D~LowLady~E_@Sep 29 2009, 07:28 PM~15224047
> *I JUST SAW IT....VERY NICE......
> *


sweet i dont have to look for it now lol


----------



## D~LowLady~E (Jan 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Sep 29 2009, 11:54 PM~15225298
> *sweet i dont have to look for it now lol
> *


..THANKS ANYWAY THO.....


----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Sep 29 2009, 09:05 PM~15224424
> *locosocal ussully take that award with the fonzy murals...
> *


yea he does have nice ass murals... is there anyone else that gives him comp???


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 30 2009, 06:08 PM~15231707
> *yea he does have nice ass murals... is there anyone else that gives him comp???
> *


just have to wait and see..


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:around: hno: hno: :around:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Sep 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15231707
> *yea he does have nice ass murals... is there anyone else that gives him comp???
> *



Sweet & sour took it last year with alberto huerera murals


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

gonna be some good comp this year :0


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2009, 03:40 PM~15274819
> *gonna be some good comp this year :0
> *


You going to show ur 12" bike?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Oct 5 2009, 04:56 PM~15275464
> *You going to show ur 12" bike?
> *


nope. i am flying there this year


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

READY OR NOT HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait to see the upsets.


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

to late for that but ill be there


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

MAN WISH I WAS GOING......GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....EXPECT TO SEE THE PAZ BROTHERS WITH THE BIKE TITLE AND LEGIONS WITH THE TRIKE TITLE....BUT I THINK THE TRIKE CLASS WILL BE TOUGH....TWO GREAT COMPETITORS......


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15278440
> *MAN WISH I WAS GOING......GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....EXPECT TO SEE THE PAZ BROTHERS WITH THE BIKE TITLE AND LEGIONS WITH THE TRIKE TITLE....BUT I THINK THE TRIKE CLASS WILL BE TOUGH....TWO GREAT COMPETITORS......
> *


not really. ive seen one in person and looks to be no contest :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2009, 06:56 AM~15280241
> *not really. ive seen one in person and looks to be no contest :0
> *


WELL LAST YEAR IF I REMEMBER CORRECTLY THEY WERE VERY CLOSE IN POINTS. I KNOW BOTH HAVE MADE UPGRADES AND CHANGES....TIME WILL TELL IF THE GAP WIDENS OR REVERSES.....EITHER WAY BOTH TRIKES HAVE HAD GREAT TIME AND DETAIL PUT INTO THEM.

WHAT YOU TAKING OUT THERE?


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 5 2009, 08:19 PM~15277584
> *cant wait to see the upsets.
> *



they are bound to happen!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 5 2009, 09:24 PM~15278440
> *MAN WISH I WAS GOING......GOOD LUCK TO ALL.....EXPECT TO SEE THE PAZ BROTHERS WITH THE BIKE TITLE AND LEGIONS WITH THE TRIKE TITLE....BUT I THINK THE TRIKE CLASS WILL BE TOUGH....TWO GREAT COMPETITORS......
> *




wont be the same without you brother!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 6 2009, 09:05 AM~15280921
> *they are bound to happen!
> *



FROM WHAT HAS BEEN SEEN AND BELIEVED TO QUALIFY I WOULD BE SURPRISED TO NOT SEE YOU GUYS WIN ANOTHER TITLE.

THERE CAN ALWAYS BE SURPRISES.....BUT JUST DON'T SEE IT.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL THAT ARE GOING....

OH YEAH....SA ROLLERZ SAID HE WILL TAKE MY SPOT AT THE AFTER SHOW DINNER CELEBRATION....SO I WILL BE THERE IN SPIRIT.


----------



## Mrs.OGDinoe1 (Feb 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny+Sep 29 2009, 06:19 PM~15222481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Exorcist trike took best mural in San Bernardino.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 6 2009, 10:33 AM~15281500
> *wont be the same without you brother!
> *


THANKS......BUT I HAVE A WIFE ABOUT TO GIVE BIRTH TO OUR SON ANY DAY NOW...SO I HAD TO PASS THIS YEAR....BUT NEXT YEAR I WILL BE THERE AGAIN...MAYBE WITH SOMETHING THIS TIME FOR MY SON.....

UNLESS YOU GUYS COME DOWN TO HOUSTON....WE CAN CHILL AND ISAAC CAN QUE UP SOME MEAT ON THE GRILL.....


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 6 2009, 09:37 AM~15281534
> *THANKS......BUT I HAVE A WIFE ABOUT TO GIVE BIRTH TO OUR SON ANY DAY NOW...SO I HAD TO PASS THIS YEAR....BUT NEXT YEAR I WILL BE THERE AGAIN...MAYBE WITH SOMETHING THIS TIME FOR MY SON.....
> 
> UNLESS YOU GUYS COME DOWN TO HOUSTON....WE CAN CHILL AND ISAAC CAN QUE UP SOME MEAT ON THE GRILL.....
> *




congrats on the new addition....first son?
the bbq sounds really good......is it too late to register for that show?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 6 2009, 10:52 AM~15281671
> *congrats on the new addition....first son?
> the bbq sounds really good......is it too late to register for that show?
> *


YEAH...FIRST SON....SO YOU KNOW I WILL HAVE TO BUILD HIM SOMETHING....

FUNNY THING IS MY BRO JUST HAD HIS FIRST SON IN MARCH....SO I GUESS THEY WILL CARRY THE TORCH FOR NEXT GENERATION....

I AM SURE I CAN GET YOU REGISTERED...IF NOT TALK TO ISAAC....I HEAR HE GOTS SOME PULL....


----------



## OGDinoe1 (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrs.OGDinoe1_@Oct 6 2009, 08:36 AM~15281527
> *The Exorcist trike took best mural in San Bernardino.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 6 2009, 11:01 AM~15282321
> *YEAH...FIRST SON....SO YOU KNOW I WILL HAVE TO BUILD HIM SOMETHING....
> 
> FUNNY THING IS MY BRO JUST HAD HIS FIRST SON IN MARCH....SO I GUESS THEY WILL CARRY THE TORCH FOR NEXT GENERATION....
> ...



so it will be the morenos ( boys) vs the paz' ( girls ) at the shows soon......going to be fun!


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 6 2009, 07:05 AM~15280921
> * they are bound to happen! *


 hey i lost your number, can you pm it to me?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 6 2009, 02:32 PM~15283693
> *so it will be the morenos ( boys) vs the paz' ( girls ) at the shows soon......going to be fun!
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME!!

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

will nobility bc be out there?


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Me y do I gota have pull...lol...yeah bro its not to late to reg.....go to losmagnificos.org


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

To make it easier ill have forms an will take payments there @ n vegas....any1 wana register jus hit me up


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 6 2009, 05:56 AM~15280241
> *not really. ive seen one in person and looks to be no contest :0
> *


 :0


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by i_make_metal_art_@Oct 6 2009, 03:50 PM~15284909
> *hey i lost your number, can you pm it to me?
> *



hit me up in vegas


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 6 2009, 04:23 PM~15285211
> *SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN TO ME!!
> 
> GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW!
> *



thanks bro


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Oct 7 2009, 09:58 AM~15293066
> *hit me up in vegas
> *


Pm sent


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

well i didnt get 1st but i got 2nd


----------

